# Last Minute Visit to WSC



## ReformedChapin (May 19, 2009)

Anyone here from WSC knows if I can get a last minute tour of the school? My gf and I are going to be near Escondido this friday and we want to check out the campus but we are wondering if we can get a tour or something from them at the last minute.

Yes I know about the obvious about calling them and asking them. But Im here now so I am asking you my Pbers.


----------



## Poimen (May 19, 2009)

I am quite certain that they would be willing to do that for anybody who stops by. But as you said, you would be better off calling administration. 

On the other hand the campus is quite small so if you stopped by the front office and said you wanted to look around they shouldn't have a problem with that either.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 19, 2009)

Yes, you can.

Speak to Mark MacVey, [email protected] or 888/480.8474 x106

or

Christa Haeck, [email protected] or 888/480.8474 x103

Request from them that you want to attend a live lecture class.

Due speak to the professors and asked many questions.


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 20, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Speak to Mark MacVey, [email protected] or 888/480.8474 x106
> 
> ...



I emailed them yesterday at around 4, I'm still waiting for a response. Guess if I don't hear from them by tomorrow I'll call.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 20, 2009)

Any word yet?


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 21, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Any word yet?



Yeah, Mark was really helpful. 

We will be arriving at WSC at 12:30 on Friday, it will be fun to get a tour and have my questions answered.


----------

